# Your all invited to Dinner>>>>>



## Diggy415 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## GOMER113 (Oct 24, 2008)

Put on your flameproof suit NOW!!!

Some people are against feeding verts to Ts.  I'm not, so cool pics.

BTW - your "Asian Fawn" is an OBT.


----------



## Diggy415 (Oct 24, 2008)

thnks for the warning, this is the first ones i've fed to them and i can't please everyone all the time, new to T's and do common names, i find them fasinating as heck. If it gets too hot, i will get out of the kitchen and find another friendly forum. Thnks for the info on the fawn. Just ordered me a pinktoe, purple tree spider and a blk one with gold lightening bolts on legs, forget name,


----------



## LasidoraGT (Oct 24, 2008)

Watch it buddy, you have just crossed into dangerous territory. People like me dont appreciate this kinda thing. Im not gunna b**** you out this time. this is just a friendly warning from me.


----------



## CT9A (Oct 24, 2008)

Mike_23 said:


> Watch it buddy, you have just crossed into dangerous territory. People like me dont appreciate this kinda thing. Im not gunna b**** you out this time. this is just a friendly warning from me.


He can feed what he wants.... Your acting like your the boss of tarantula keeping.  
At least its a pinkie. It's not like its going to kill the T, 
there isnt even solid proof that feeding a pinkie from time to time can cause deaths.
Im totally against feeding inverts to tarantulas, but
I don't understand how your warning him for his b*******. :?


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 24, 2008)

Mike_23 said:


> Watch it buddy, you have just crossed into dangerous territory. People like me dont appreciate this kinda thing. Im not gunna b**** you out this time. this is just a friendly warning from me.


I hope you're kidding. :wall: 

Cause if you aren't that is just ridiculous. His Ts - his chose of prey. I'm a herp guy and yes, sometimes, I do live feedings to my lizards and snakes. Got a problem with that? You're not mine or his dad/boss so mind your own business, please.

Anyways, Nice pics, and a tip when entering the T world(I use to keep lots), remember the scientific name. If you just constantly use them, you'll get them. Now that I know most of the latin names, I have a REALLY hard time remmebering common names haha.

These are the latin names to your Ts(in order):
_Lasiodora parahybana
Brachypelma smithi
Pterinochilus murinus_


----------



## Diggy415 (Oct 24, 2008)

thnks all but im a she!!


----------



## LasidoraGT (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont <edit> I am a HUGE animal lover and people who feed their t's or w/e verts like pinkies or lizards are terrible people. I dont think its right. thats just my opinion.


----------



## CT9A (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree with you about feeding verts, but try to act a bit more mature... Its her tarantulas and you gotta respect that.


----------



## Tapahtyn (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm sorry but I may not care for it either but that's how nature goes, and there are billions of rodents on the planet.  I have a wonderful pet rat whom I love but I wouldn't hesitate feeding a pinkie to my T.  Food chain....... and it goes for lions who feed on zebras, I don't like it but I'd rather see the lion get it's food.  That's just me.  I love all animals though.


----------



## aluras (Oct 25, 2008)

I wouldnt feed my inverts,,,Verts. But!!!!!!!!   those are not my (or anyone elses but his) Ts, Really, Like I dont want to look at the pics but I also dont have to....Or comment on them. Its a free effin country, If I want to feed my ts pig legs just for fun would you all be angry. what about young bird? I wouldnt because I dont think its healthy for them...but thats it. Wow sorry im not trying to start any drama,,,,,,,All I really wanted to say was THATS A OBT FOR GODS SAKE.


----------



## Thompson08 (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike_23 said:


> I dont <edit> I am a HUGE animal lover and people who feed their t's or w/e verts like pinkies or lizards are terrible people. I dont think its right. thats just my opinion.


I agree with P. novak. Many people feed their t's pinkies as treats from time to time.


----------



## Diggy415 (Oct 25, 2008)

yep can't save all the animals in the world, look at cows that are fed othe cow parts ground up, along with their grains, pretty sick there, how does one live knowing all  species even T's are being used for food somewhere in the world in nature?? Im a HUGH animal lover too, but there is a food chain that goes along with it, you have T's you feed them crickets?? OMG!!! How terrible.


----------



## Lick496 (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont see the big deal. It's pretty natural to me. Now if you ewre feding it a tri-tip sandwich...then i might be....disappointed. Lol, nice pics


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> I agree with P. novak. Many people feed their t's pinkies as treats from time to time.


Pinkies are not treats. they provide extra vitamins for your T. They are necesary  in your Ts liftime.


----------



## Lil_ladyTs (Oct 25, 2008)

And they are more times than not, bred for feeding. Ever heard of feeder mice, feeder rats, and even feeder bunnies? What would you recommend my bf feed his caimons, and 10ft. pythons? Or my 11" blondi even, she cant chase crickets all over the place like she used to.


----------



## LasidoraGT (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont know how you can call those pics nice, those pics are cruel. quality wise they are ok. content wise, hell no. I just wish people would at least stop posting pics of this kinda thing. but im not the boss i can just wish for now


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 25, 2008)

Tarantula_man94 said:


> Pinkies are not treats. they provide extra vitamins for your T. They are necesary  in your Ts liftime.


No they are not necessary. 
I have plenty of Ts and 99.9% of them have never had a pinky and are not sick or weak for having not had one. They breed and grow just fine on insects. 
FACT-Pinky feeding is purely a personal choice, not a "necessity" to the existence and health of you’re tarantula.


----------



## LasidoraGT (Oct 25, 2008)

FACT-pinky feeding is cruel


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike_23 said:


> FACT-pinky feeding is cruel


FACT- You're opinion cannot be a fact.


----------



## LasidoraGT (Oct 25, 2008)

not an opinion. in my world that is a "god" given fact. People are just demented


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike_23 said:


> not an opinion. in my world that is a "god" given fact. People are just demented


You are still stating you're opinion. 
Unless you can point me to where this “fact” is written and proven. I guess if you can do that I will have to concede to you're "fact". But seeing that it is very unlikely you can prove you’re “fact” because it is based on opinion I somehow doubt I’ll be conceding anytime soon. 

You have you’re beliefs and I have mine. You don’t want to feed mice to Ts because you think it’s mean and cruel then don’t do it. But no one is “demented” for choosing to feed their T a pinky.


----------



## Tapahtyn (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike_23 said:


> I dont know how you can call those pics nice, those pics are cruel. quality wise they are ok. content wise, hell no. I just wish people would at least stop posting pics of this kinda thing. but im not the boss i can just wish for now


maybe then you shouldn't own pets that require "live" feeding  period.   only vegetarian diets


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 25, 2008)

Buffchick said:


> maybe then you shouldn't own pets that require "live" feeding  period.   only vegetarian diets


Ahhh yes, I was thinking he would do quite well with a fish tank. 

(just don't tell him what's in the fish food.)


----------



## Tapahtyn (Oct 25, 2008)

or bunnies, mice, rats, gerbils, hamsters(they can be cannibals)  you either respect the way nature is and stop bitching about it  or go join PETA.  I love animals too, but the food chain is different


----------



## LasidoraGT (Oct 25, 2008)

w/e. other bugs gett fairly large and im sure at least one species of grasshopper* could satisfy a blondi. cicadas get large too. i dont feel bad about feeding insects to my t's but live verts no effin way. wouldnt do it even if i was payed. If i got a snake i would have to have my dad go and feed it cuz i wouldnt be able to watch, i would cry if i did. 


*i think they have captive bred grasshoppers to be used as feeders for large t's or w/e


----------



## Tapahtyn (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike_23 said:


> w/e. other bugs gett fairly large and im sure at least one species of grasshopper* could satisfy a blondi. cicadas get large too. i dont feel bad about feeding insects to my t's but live verts no effin way. wouldnt do it even if i was payed. If i got a snake i would have to have my dad go and feed it cuz i wouldnt be able to watch, i would cry if i did.
> 
> 
> *i think they have captive bred grasshoppers to be used as feeders for large t's or w/e


like I said don't get animals that eat others like that.  Solves the problem.  T's and snakes don't care what they eat, believe me I wish I could feed them certain people like inmates!!!  That would be GREAT!!!


----------



## LasidoraGT (Oct 25, 2008)

Im not gunna stop getting t's im just never ever under any surcumstance feed them a live vert. like i have said many many times on different threads that that is a very cruel practice. from what i have heard, pinkies cant even see. feeding crix and when my t's get bigger i might have to move on to roaches or grasshoppers


----------



## Lick496 (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike_23 said:


> Im not gunna stop getting t's im just never ever under any surcumstance feed them a live vert. like i have said many many times on different threads that that is a very cruel practice. from what i have heard, pinkies cant even see. feeding crix and when my t's get bigger i might have to move on to roaches or grasshoppers


Youre a strange dude... So im guessing you are a vegetarian, drive a civic, anti-abortion, and wear hemp clothes as well.....hahaaha

Note: I dont see anything wrong wih Ts, snakes, or anything eating oher live vertebrates. I think it is much more natural to mix up their meals. Anyone who feels pity on a week old mouse is pathetic to me. They wll die in the wild by beingeaten, and they will as feeders also. 
TO say someone is "demented" for using mice as feeders is stupid beyond words. Go join PETA, hippie


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 25, 2008)

Every now and then I feed some of my larger Ts (at least 3-4 inches) a frozen thawed pinkie or fuzzy. 

I dont do this all the time however, just as a once-in-a-blue-moon treat.


----------



## imanidiot777 (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike_23 said:


> w/e. other bugs gett fairly large and im sure at least one species of grasshopper* could satisfy a blondi. cicadas get large too. i dont feel bad about feeding insects to my t's but live verts no effin way. wouldnt do it even if i was payed. If i got a snake i would have to have my dad go and feed it cuz i wouldnt be able to watch, i would cry if i did.
> 
> 
> *i think they have captive bred grasshoppers to be used as feeders for large t's or w/e


Last time I checked, insects were animals as well. What makes a mouse or baby mouse more important than an insect? How do you decipher?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 25, 2008)

<edit>
And, frankly, I don't really care what people feed their T's, that's their decision, and other people probably don't like you critisizing the way they feed their inverts, just mature a little.


----------



## LasidoraGT (Oct 25, 2008)

Lick496 said:


> Youre a strange dude... So im guessing you are a vegetarian, drive a civic, anti-abortion, and wear hemp clothes as well.....hahaaha
> 
> Note: I dont see anything wrong wih Ts, snakes, or anything eating oher live vertebrates. I think it is much more natural to mix up their meals. Anyone who feels pity on a week old mouse is pathetic to me. They wll die in the wild by beingeaten, and they will as feeders also.
> TO say someone is "demented" for using mice as feeders is stupid beyond words. Go join PETA, hippie


Im not a vegan, i'm only 15, am pro-abortion and don't wear hemp.
Don't call me a hippie


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Oct 25, 2008)

no matter what your feeding your T's, it was all alive at one time...


----------



## clam1991 (Oct 25, 2008)

atleast its not like those guys who feed their small ts full grown hamsters or huge rats bigger than their ts just to see them fight 

i wouldnt do it but its safe as far as i know


----------



## sntcruzan (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike,
I have an idea..... take a poll on this topic and see how people feel about it.
For me I'll just stay with crix, they are cost effective. I really do not think that a pinkie is much in the way of extra nutrition for the T. Basically it comes down to personal choice and that is a hard one to debate.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike_23 said:


> I dont <edit> I am a HUGE animal lover and people who feed their t's or w/e verts like pinkies or lizards are terrible people. I dont think its right. thats just my opinion.


 so what your saying is that mice and lizards and what not have more of a right to live then crickets and roaches. i always thought that that idea was lame its the food chain man if you have a problem with animals eating animals take it up with god. people are always feeding their frogs and lizards bugs i for one am glad to see it the other way around once and awhile. 

Great pics dude :clap:  keep um coming


----------



## Singbluemymind (Oct 25, 2008)

imanidiot777 said:


> Last time I checked, insects were animals as well. What makes a mouse or baby mouse more important than an insect? How do you decipher?


i totally agree. anyone that has a problem with a T eating a vert shouldn't look at the pics, its not like someone is holding a gun to your head and making you look


----------



## LasidoraGT (Oct 25, 2008)

How was I supposed to know just by the title that he was feeding them pinkies


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike_23 said:


> rules can be broken


Haha, wow. The more you speak, the more a chance you have of getting kicked off of this site.



Mods-Im sorry if I said anything against the rules at anytime in my replies.


----------



## LasidoraGT (Oct 25, 2008)

do you really think i care?


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike_23 said:


> do you really think i care?


 Apparently not.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike_23 said:


> How was I supposed to know just by the title that he was feeding them pinkies


you may not have known at first but when you opened the thread you could've just closed it you didn't have to look at all the pics and comment

this one is for you dude what do ya think


----------



## Singbluemymind (Oct 25, 2008)

or maybe you like frog better


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 25, 2008)

Singbluemymind said:


> you may not have known at first but when you opened the thread you could've just closed it you didn't have to look at all the pics and comment
> 
> this one is for you dude what do ya think


Very nice picture and a very pretty T!!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 25, 2008)

ok, ENOUGH.
I've reported him to the mods.
Just drop it.
It's over.


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 25, 2008)

bobtard said:


> ok, ENOUGH.
> I've reported him to the mods.
> Just drop it.
> It's over.


Your right, sorry. The anger got the best of me Man. I have also reported him to the Mods


----------



## Steven Valys (Oct 25, 2008)

Too bad the glass was dirty that day!  It made for a fuzzy pic.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Oct 25, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> Very nice picture and a very pretty T!!


thanks man. that was right before his last molt


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have to get myself a T.Blondi. Such beautiful tarantulas.


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 25, 2008)

Steven Valys said:


> Too bad the glass was dirty that day!  It made for a fuzzy pic.


Another beautiful T steve. How big is that beaut?


----------



## Steven Valys (Oct 25, 2008)

Her molt two months ago was at the 9" mark.  I don't dare try and measure her, at least not while she's alive.


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 25, 2008)

Steven Valys said:


> Her molt two months ago was at the 9" mark.  I don't dare try and measure her, at least not while she's alive.


Wow! Nice T. I gotta get one...


----------



## clam1991 (Oct 25, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> Wow! Nice T. I gotta get one...


me too
thats the reason i got into the hobby is cuz i wanted one
any one wanna get rid of a baby Goliath i want it 
i gotta find one i can raise from a sling


----------



## Thompson08 (Oct 25, 2008)

Tarantula_man94 said:


> Pinkies are not treats. they provide extra vitamins for your T. They are necesary  in your Ts liftime.


I said, People  give their tarantulas pinkies rarely as treats.


----------



## Diggy415 (Oct 25, 2008)

i give my T's treats this is their first pinkies since ive had them for several months, it's not a habit, as i have crickets and mealworms i raise, what a topic i started didn't realize it was so up and down, love the mouse pics and the frogs didn't think they would frogs due to slime coating tasting gross, but hey it's all good, ill find more pic's..


----------



## Nerri1029 (Oct 25, 2008)

**<< MOD NOTE>>**

KEEP it civil..

Infractions were handed out.
Posts deleted.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Oct 25, 2008)

Diggy415 said:


> i give my T's treats this is their first pinkies since ive had them for several months, it's not a habit, as i have crickets and mealworms i raise, what a topic i started didn't realize it was so up and down, love the mouse pics and the frogs didn't think they would frogs due to slime coating tasting gross, but hey it's all good, ill find more pic's..


oh ya man my goliath loved frogs the best everytime i put one in the spider would chase it down like it was its last meal;P


----------



## Lick496 (Oct 26, 2008)

I dont think i would use frogs. The only ones i see at stores around her are the more expensive ones, and def. not using wild caughts.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Oct 26, 2008)

Acanthoscurria chacoana eating a mouse in the wild:







Insects are animals, just like vertebrates... this world would be so much better if people can understand that simple thing hehe...

Pato-


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Oct 26, 2008)

to chime in for a brief moment, we had this discussion once before on youtube when my buddy posted video of a centipede eating a pinky. as u guys have said its nature, but also knowing from experience in the feeding world, feeder rodents and bunny's are so inbred that they cant live a normal life, most of them have Messed up brains and will eat each other just becuz the site of blood arouses them. ive seen it happen numerous times where i work. ull get one mouse pissed off at another mouse, they get into a small squable and then at the site of first blood all the other mice will bite that same spot until they rip the flesh clean off the mouse leaving a gapping hole thru muscle and all. or what about a mother mouse being so inbred she cant tell the difference between her babies that are nursing on her and something fun to rip apart...ive watched a mother go thru and kill one of her babies and as soon as i grabbed the half dead baby out of there she would turn on another one and begin gnawing at its head. so for anyone to say that feeding rodents and such is cruel should see some of the crap ive seen them do to each other, its life, its nature and its just the way it will always be, big things need to each small things and we will always facilitate that as humans who enjoy carnivorous pets.

edited due to language


----------



## Singbluemymind (Oct 26, 2008)

Lick496 said:


> I dont think i would use frogs. The only ones i see at stores around her are the more expensive ones, and def. not using wild caughts.


thats understandable. the pet store near my house sells green tree frogs for like three bucks so its a cheap fun meal once in awhile


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Oct 26, 2008)

Dont frogs and toads carry poisons that can be harmful or fatal to predators? i know ur not supposed to feed frogs to snakes for this reason but what about T's?


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 26, 2008)

<edit - off topic>

but if you want to, at least you are only feeding pinkies which are very unlikley to hur t your T, not like some people on youtube and such that feed thier Ts hamsters the same size and watch em struggle. that is cruel and risks your Ts, but a pinkie, thats life i guess, if a T stumbled on an unguarded rodent nest, im sure it would take a snack away


----------



## clam1991 (Oct 26, 2008)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> Dont frogs and toads carry poisons that can be harmful or fatal to predators? i know ur not supposed to feed frogs to snakes for this reason but what about T's?


ie also thought that it was a bad idea cuz frogs and toads can absorb anything they come into contact with which could be a huge problem with ts:?


----------



## Singbluemymind (Oct 26, 2008)

clam1991 said:


> ie also thought that it was a bad idea cuz frogs and toads can absorb anything they come into contact with which could be a huge problem with ts:?


i've heard that to but i think thats only a problem with wild caught frogs. either way i've been giving green tree frogs to my bigger T's every now and then for well over a year now with no problems at all and like i said some of them really seem to enjoy hunting it.


----------



## clam1991 (Oct 26, 2008)

Singbluemymind said:


> i've heard that to but i think thats only a problem with wild caught frogs. either way i've been giving green tree frogs to my bigger T's every now and then for well over a year now with no problems at all and like i said some of them really seem to enjoy hunting it.


yeah im just worried about feeding frogs cuz in my area theres a power plant across the river and the regularly spray for mosquitoes which is a problem 
but if you buy them from a shop then you should be a ok
but toads im not sure of cuz i know they have poison glands but dont know the affects of it on ts and im not looking forward to finding out


----------



## Singbluemymind (Oct 26, 2008)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> Dont frogs and toads carry poisons that can be harmful or fatal to predators? i know ur not supposed to feed frogs to snakes for this reason but what about T's?


i think thats only with certain kinds. i only ever used green trees


----------



## clam1991 (Oct 26, 2008)

Singbluemymind said:


> i think thats only with certain kinds. i only ever used green trees


unless you can find a poisonous dart frog
i dont know if any frogs have poison but i know most toads do


----------



## Singbluemymind (Oct 26, 2008)

clam1991 said:


> unless you can find a poisonous dart frog
> i dont know if any frogs have poison but i know most toads do


lol ya that would be a good way to lose sixty bucks and your T


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Oct 26, 2008)

well and once a dart frog is taken from the wild they lose their poison value, theres not (to my knowledge) a certain solid explanation for it but whatever changes in their habitat they are no longer toxic, so id say those are even a possible food item (if ur rich as crap and have nothing better to do with ur money)


----------



## clam1991 (Oct 26, 2008)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> well and once a dart frog is taken from the wild they lose their poison value, theres not (to my knowledge) a certain solid explanation for it but whatever changes in their habitat they are no longer toxic, so id say those are even a possible food item (if ur rich as crap and have nothing better to do with ur money)


maybe something they eat or something in their enviroment like the plants they hide in 
but either way just make sure your prey items are safe for consumption

i myself am planing on frying up some cockroaches later:}


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 26, 2008)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> well and once a dart frog is taken from the wild they lose their poison value, theres not (to my knowledge) a certain solid explanation for it but whatever changes in their habitat they are no longer toxic, so id say those are even a possible food item (if ur rich as crap and have nothing better to do with ur money)


they eat a certain type of beetle, that is only consumed by the frogs b/c it is poisonous, and thus the frog becomes poisonous. w/o that beetle they are useless for murdering your friends...


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Oct 26, 2008)

if i didnt just have Tilapia id say throw some my way, id be down for some fried roaches, touch of butter and garlic...oh wait, for you or your T? lol


----------



## clam1991 (Oct 26, 2008)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> if i didnt just have Tilapia id say throw some my way, id be down for some fried roaches, touch of butter and garlic...oh wait, for you or your T? lol


for me throw some salt on em and its like tater chips

but i wont feed any verts to my ts anytime soon 
just a personal thing

im taking care of these roaches for a reason 
besides me:liar:


----------



## billy28 (Oct 26, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> Every now and then I feed some of my larger Ts (at least 3-4 inches) a frozen thawed pinkie or fuzzy.
> 
> I dont do this all the time however, just as a once-in-a-blue-moon treat.


i agree there is absolutely nothing wrong with it!!;P


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Oct 26, 2008)

billy28 said:


> i agree there is absolutely nothing wrong with it!!;P


in agreement to the whole idea, i feel its good to change up the diet of ur animals now and then, just like if u get a crazy hamster that could NO WAY be a pet, it makes a wonderful treat for a snake. wouldnt you get bored if all you ate was plain hamburgers and tatter tots your whole life?


----------



## Diggy415 (Oct 26, 2008)

ok im gonna offer my T some sundays and waffles in the mornings too....lol


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL! Anyways, nice Ts diggy.


----------



## GOMER113 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, this got way more heated than I had anticipated.  Nice pics throughout the thread.  I'd contribute some of my own (Ts eating anoles), but I wouldn't want to further upset anyone.

Oh, what the heck... here is a feeding attempt of a pinkie to my rosie, Tari.

In this picture, Tari feels something moving around near her.






Tari is curious.  She reaches out and touches the pinkie.






Tari gets freaked out and leaves.  






The mouse ended up dying on its own.  I tried keeping it warm and even tried feeding it warm milk with an eyedropper, but no luck.


----------

